# Cashews



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 13, 2009)

I love these nuts! If you like them, what are some of your favorite recipes using this delicious nut?

_this might be moved ... I can repost when I get home from work._

*Creamy Cashew Chicken Salad*

4 cups cubed cooked chicken
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 jar (2 oz.) diced pimentos, drained
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup sour cream
3 TBSP. thinly sliced green onions
2 TBSP. minced fresh parsley
1-1/2 tsp. lemon juice
1-1/2 tsp. tarragon vinegar or cider vinegar
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
3/4 cup salted cashews
Leaf lettuce and additional cashes, optional

In a large bowl, combine the chicken, celery, green pepper and pimentos; set aside. In a blender. combine the next 10 ingredients; cover and process until well blended. Pour over chicken mixture and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate until serving.

Fold in cashews. Serve in a lettuce-lined bowl and garnish with additional cashews, if desired. 
Yield: 6 servings.

I also like....

Cashew Crunch Brittle Recipe : Recipezaar


----------



## 112inky (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow that was a wonderful recipe... thank you!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 26, 2009)

VB, that sounds wonderful! I buy the most delicious cashews at our Costco - they are both salted and peppered. I think they would be veyr good iin this salad, and I intend to make it soon. Thanks!!


----------



## vyapti (Mar 26, 2009)

I use cashews all the time.  I grind them up and make cashew cream sauce for pasta, cheezy cashew nacho sauce, ground or whole in soup . . . whatever.  It adds a wonderful creaminess in sauces.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 26, 2009)

I use cashews in a lot of desserts.  They are delicious in cookies.  I also make a burfi (almost like a fudge) with it.  It's very popular in India cooking. 

To make the fudge you need sweet cashews (not toasted or salted) about 4 cups.  You dry grind them with a cup of sugar (since they are oily, sugar helps give traction when you grind). 

In a pan, add two sticks of unsalted butter, a cup of ricotta cheese and the cashews, some cardamom and some saffron strands and more sugar (taste to ensure you have enough for your taste buds).  Cook until it's like a doughy lump. 

Put it in a pan, spread it, let it cool completely.  Cut into peices and serve with coffee or tea or whatever you like.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 26, 2009)

There's a store closeby that sells great cashews, and they have a grinder to make cashew butter.  It's great stuff!  Thanks for the recipe, VB, I like nuts in chicken salad.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 26, 2009)

My daughter is in track so I make her trail mix and cashews are a must.  I know it sounds simple, but without the cashews she would eat it.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2009)

I put cashews in my chili, I also make a lamb stew (or goat stew) with cashews and use them in stir fries.


----------



## CenturyFoods_SNS (Apr 8, 2022)

My favorite recipe that includes cashew is *Mushroom Curry*. It is very simple and easy to make. You can serve this mushroom curry for *dinner* as well as for *lunch.*

Here is the recipe for it.
Please try out and do tell me whether you liked it or not.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2022)

1.Turtles made with cashews instead of peanuts are the bomb.  
2.Another great use for cashews is to make a vanilla nougat, press cashews into it, and shape into a flying saucer shape.  Cover in your favorite chocolate.
3. broken cashews in frosting
4 orange chicken, or duck with cashews
5. Your favorite lo mein, or chow miein with cashews
6.Shrimp breaded with a mixture of panko, and chopped cashews
7. scallops sautéed in butter, with garlic and cashews
8. sweet rolls (cinnamon rolls, or sticky buns) with cashes
9. cashews dusted with butter, and cayenne pepper, served hot as a snack
10. crushed cashews on ice cream
11.  Eat them out of the can, straight up.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 10, 2022)

My wife being vegan, Cashews are a key ingredient in many dishes. In some cases to give a creamy consistency without adding cream, as the earlier Mushroom curry recipe does.  In addition, Caashew milk, yogurt, cheeses...and just to snack on


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2022)

Consider making a basil pesto with cashews in place of pine nuts.

Pistachios also work well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2022)

I watched a YouTuber last night who made a sauce using Cashews that had been boiled to soften, Jalapeno, Cilantro, Onions, Garlic, Tomatoes, Apple Cider, Chili Powder, Vinegar, fresh Lime Juice, S&P - blitzed it in the vitamix and then dressed a Corn Salad with it... looked very yummy, gotta try.


----------



## Romero (May 14, 2022)

Nothing as creative as some of the above, but I'll happily put quickly fry them off a little before topping them over noodles or other Asian dishes. They do seem to combine well with mushrooms, spice, whatever. Super versatile. Would be nice if anyone else in the house ate them other than me!


----------

